# Light Trails



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Parked myself over the M621 the other night to get some long exposures of the cars going by.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Great photo!! I always liked those long exposer night shots!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Love the traffic light in the lower foreground. Why does it look blue instead of green on the bottom light, I wonder?


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

AbingtonLad said:


> Love the traffic light in the lower foreground. Why does it look blue instead of green on the bottom light, I wonder?


Colour Cast! The yellow sodium lamps over the motorway effect white balance - so I played with colour temperature in post to try and get rid of the nasty yellow colour, side effect is the blue lamp..


----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)

I particularly like the part at the top right just under the bridge where you have captured a couple of cars indicators going on and off. Looks cool :notworthy:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

what sort of exposure was this taken at? 10secs? -cracking photo


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

The dogs ********. Perfect place to sit, i've been meaning to do some of these myself.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

HappyLad said:


> AbingtonLad said:
> 
> 
> > Love the traffic light in the lower foreground. Why does it look blue instead of green on the bottom light, I wonder?
> ...


That's where Camera RAW and something like Photoshop or Photoshop Elements or PSP come in handy. Amazing what you can do today vice the 1970s when I first learned darkroom techniques.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> That's where Camera RAW and something like Photoshop or Photoshop Elements or PSP come in handy. Amazing what you can do today vice the 1970s when I first learned darkroom techniques.


I'm really lacking when it comes to software for your pictures. I find Photoshop too complicated and I don't have a clue about what half od the things in there are for.

I've recently downloaded GIMP2 but haven't tried it yet. Any idea if it's any good?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great shot !! :thumbsup:


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> what sort of exposure was this taken at? 10secs? -cracking photo


30 seconds!

@ f22, iso 100.

Canon 550D with a 70-200mm f4 L lens :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

forgot about balancing aperture with depth of field!-these point shoot and waste digitals sap the brain-but I understand the bigger digitals are much more like the SLRs will have to try one if it gives results like yours ,well done indeed


----------

